
Timeline of Failed Predictions - iamwil
http://toptrends.nowandnext.com/2010/12/02/timeline-of-failed-predictions/
======
hugh3
Interesting, but a little too long. Besides, some of them aren't really
failed, and some of them aren't really predictions.

 _“There is not the slightest indication that nuclear energy will ever be
obtainable. It would mean that the atom would have to be shattered at will.” –
Albert Einstein, 1932._

Einstein was careful with his words, and saying that there was no indication
that something is possible is not the same as predicting that it's impossible.

 _You better get secretarial work or get married.” – Emmeline Snively,
advising Marilyn Monroe in 1944._

Marilyn Monroe was dead by 36. Maybe she would have been better off with the
secretarial work.

 _“I see no good reasons why the views given in this volume should shock the
religious sensibilities of anyone.” – Charles Darwin, The Origin Of Species,
1869._

He was right. There were no _good_ reasons.

